# Road fund licence



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

I read on another site about somebody successfully getting a VW California changed from a 'diesel car' category to 'light goods'. This,of course makes a big difference as the CO2 ratings don't apply to vans.
My Bilbo conversion is categorised as a diesel car and I will endeavour to get it changed.
I wonder if anyone here has done the same?

I found the information on ukmotorhomes.net


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

syncro said:


> I read on another site about somebody successfully getting a VW California changed from a 'diesel car' category to 'light goods'. This,of course makes a big difference as the CO2 ratings don't apply to vans.
> My Bilbo conversion is categorised as a diesel car and I will endeavour to get it changed.
> I wonder if anyone here has done the same?
> 
> I found the information on ukmotorhomes.net


The details are HERE

Don


----------



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

How do you make the that link work with your red 'here'? 
I have read that but am not clever enough to do that!


----------

